
The Amazon rainforest in Brazil is ablaze - thomasstephan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/08/21/amazonian-rainforest-is-ablaze-turning-day-into-night-brazils-capital-city/
======
JacKTrocinskI
Sad news, the natural order of the planet is being disrupted while the world
continues about its ways.

------
planetwatcher
Is there even a way to combat this? I mean the already raging fire, can it be
stopped?

~~~
NikkiA
Well, it'll stop after a while.

